# Its Friday



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

OK I`m at work again so no prize for guessing what I`m wearing now....

Glycine Incursore 200m Unitas 6497,on a new nice flat silicon rubber strap C/O Roy


















This afternoon when I get up it`ll be my nice NOS 1960`s/70`s 17 jewel manual wind Castell

























I`m still going to do the Saturday Watch thread, and why not? its a chance to show off your watches










I was thinking the theme could be watches you haven`t worn for some time, so why not go through your draws and find something?


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Not Friday yet here but as usual, I'm wearing Orfina MKII.


----------



## davec (Dec 25, 2004)

That Incursore is quite striking, love that dial.

I'm wearing my Pulsar Solar diver.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Aeromatic Navigator for me today. Swapped the leather strap for a grey nato.


----------



## jimfs1 (Mar 4, 2005)

Started off with Citizen Blue Eagle, then changed my mind and went for the Orange monster, then the Roamer Stingray then finally decided on the O & W Auto Chronograph - ID3066C.

If only life was a bit more simple

I was once asked â€œare you decisiveâ€ I replied â€œI think I amâ€

Jim


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm going Top Gun today


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I've got the day off today







Looking quite sunny out there at the moment so I'll probably start the day with this:

*RLT19 in Renault F1 Colours*


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

Tissot PRS-516 for me today,










Regards,

Nick


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Royal Navy GMT MkII ... it is getting a lot of wrist time ... worrying!!

It has a 21 jewel ETA 2893-2 movement and a soft iron dial and internal cover allowing it to withstand up to 100,000 Amp metres.


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

RLT4 for me today...


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Todays' watch was found languishing on eBay as a non-runner. As I already had a NOS ESA9162 Tuning Fork Movement, I gave a silly low bid - AND WON IT!









Hawkey very kindly expended effort on it to get the movement swapped and "humming" niceley, and added a new crystal.









Roy later supplied me with one of his blue "Shark Skin" straps, not for this watch, but I think it looks OK on it anyway.

And I cleaned up the case a little and the original steel bracelet (which it normally wears). So it was a bit of a team effort - It's a tiny bit "frayed around the edges" but a good honest watch nevertheless. I love it.









It's hummed along for a good few years before I got it, and I hope it keeps humming for a good few more. Here it is:


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Vostok Amphibia for me today....


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

Beautifiul sunny day in Leeds, I've got the OM strapped on


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Going with the OM as well










Later with the Ti










Cheers Mal


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Got this on today - but I'm obviously wearing it the right way up


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I've joined a certain club


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Tough solar Frogman.

D.


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

RLT 15 for me today ..... it's turning out to be my workhorse watch


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Sorna Jacy Ickx in red that just arrived from Roy... blimey im all blinging 70's style!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

JonW said:


> Sorna Jacy Ickx in red that just arrived from Roy... blimey im all blinging 70's style!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










A splendid choice Jon. They look especially cool on a 70's style perforated strap


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Sorna Jacy Ickx in red that just arrived from Roy... blimey im all blinging 70's style!Â
> ...


Spooky I just sent you a PM about exactly that!









Just nipped off for lunch and then round Google for bit and came back to this post... cool.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Sorna Jacy Ickx in red that just arrived from Roy... blimey im all blinging 70's style!Â
> ...


Actually it is quite a splendid choice I have to say and far nicer in the flesh than the pix - its like it was made yesterday and is already attracting attention!

One bit that does amuse me is a design fault... The second hand of the Chronograph has a nice big square end... that sits right over the date!









Im sure 'real' drivers dont worry about the date anyway but it makes me smile all the same!


----------



## DynamiteD (Apr 21, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Sorna Jacy Ickx in red that just arrived from Roy... blimey im all blinging 70's style!Â
> ...


A handsome watch, just be careful not to over-wind it (as I found out to my cost...)

No pics I'm afraid, but today I'm wearing my new O&W M6 (Sadly not from Roy, he'd just sold out when I emailed my order over. I had an impatient 'Itchy Wrist Syndrome' moment and couldn't wait the month for new stocks so ordered it from elsewhere. Sorry







)

It's on a NOS racing green perforated leather strap (off the Bay, arrived from Arizona this morning) and it looks stunning. I need to figure out the macro function on my new digicam then learn the dark arts of posting images on here because it warrants some pictures!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

DynamiteD said:


> rhaythorne said:
> 
> 
> > JonW said:
> ...


Fixable or writeoff?


----------



## DynamiteD (Apr 21, 2005)

JonW said:


> DynamiteD said:
> 
> 
> > rhaythorne said:
> ...


Fixed for Â£35, about half the cost of the watch


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> I've got the day off today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm really beginning to like that









Ok. I got a new one. I have been reluctant to post it recently. It seems some people are opposed to certain levels of horology of late. However I'm posting for the benefit of those who will be interested.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

DynamiteD said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > DynamiteD said:
> ...


Ouch, sorry to hear that - any tips you can pass on for winding the Sorna?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Re. Sorna and second-hand sitting over the date - Yes, what a pain that is, it irritates me quite a bit actually but I still love the watch. The Heuer version (and I think one or two other Sorna versions) of the Jacky Ickx Easy-Rider have the date at the 3 O'Clock position instead.

As to winding, I've not had a problem with mine and always wind it _fully_. I've had various problems with other NOS watches from time to time and am never very surprised if they need a little TLC once I start to use them. I'd probably feel the same if I hadn't had any exercise for 30 or so years









Paul, I reckon that's your best picture of the IWC to date. Looks splendid. Was that taken with the Nikon D70? It's going to be a couple of months yet before I can buy mine I reckon (D70, that is







)


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Mrcrowley said:


> I'm really beginning to like that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always like to see IWC's Mr C.









Perhaps my fave "Top" brand after Breguet.


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Ok. I got a new one. I have been reluctant to post it recently. It seems some people are opposed to certain levels of horology of late. However I'm posting for the benefit of those who will be interested.












←
​


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

Mrcrowley said:


> Ok. I got a new one. I have been reluctant to post it recently. It seems some people are opposed to certain levels of horology of late. However I'm posting for the benefit of those who will be interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice...this is one of my favorite IWCs (right after the "Big Pilot")


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> Re. Sorna and second-hand sitting over the date - Yes, what a pain that is, it irritates me quite a bit actually but I still love the watch. The Heuer version (and I think one or two other Sorna versions) of the Jacky Ickx Easy-Rider have the date at the 3 O'Clock position instead.
> 
> As to winding, I've not had a problem with mine and always wind it _fully_. I've had various problems with other NOS watches from time to time and am never very surprised if they need a little TLC once I start to use them. I'd probably feel the same if I hadn't had any exercise for 30 or so years
> 
> ...


I actually quite like how you are forced to start then stop the seconds hand messing up the balance of the face - which is all over the place anyway! nice quirk IMHO.

When you say fully - do you mean until it goes tighter or something like 20winds?

sod 30years inactivity, after 30mins i seem to seize up these days!

Love the IWC Paul... why dont people like watches like this.. looks great to me... Sorry if Im being a newbie numpty by saying that.

Jon.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> rhaythorne said:
> 
> 
> > I've got the day off today
> ...


Do I detect another note of sarcasm there Paul









That watch is gorgeous (How long will you have it)? I could look at the face all bloody day, it is stunning.







Is that an original strap?

I agree with your comments about Rich's watch too, the colour combo is great.









Going upmarket from some







but way downmarket from Mr Grumpy, I have this on today, the BC3 that is.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Some great watches this friday


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

JonW said:



> actually quite like how you are forced to start then stop the seconds hand messing up the balance of the face - which is all over the place anyway! nice quirk IMHO.
> 
> When you say fully - do you mean until it goes tighter or something like 20winds?
> 
> sod 30years inactivity, after 30mins i seem to seize up these days!










All this talk of the Sorna's Jacky Ickx Easy-Rider has encouraged me to change my watch (and post a pic so those who don't know what it is can see what we're talking about!)

*Sorna Jacky Ickx Easy-Rider Bullhead Chronograph*










I wind any manual wind watch until I feel a definite increase in resistance to any further winding i.e. until it feels as though I would be forcing the crown if I tried to turn it anymore. I've never managed to over-wind a watch or break the mainspring. I just wound my Sorna Jacky-Ickx and, for me, it was 16 winds or so.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Griff said:


> I've joined a certain club
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one Griff, got mine on too. What a shock.









The Castell is a very handsome watch for such a reasonable price.


----------



## DynamiteD (Apr 21, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Sorna bullhead is the only watch I've ever managed to break. I think the knack is to stop when you start to feel resistance. Mine is now starting to 'skip' on changing the time and date, I feel another trip to the repair man coming, or I may just give it up as a bad job... Shame as it's certainly a conversation starter! (Normally 'What the hell is that!"


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

DynamiteD said:



> My Sorna bullhead is the only watch I've ever managed to break. I think the knack is to stop when you start to feel resistance. Mine is now starting to 'skip' on changing the time and date, I feel another trip to the repair man coming, or I may just give it up as a bad job... Shame as it's certainly a conversation starter! (Normally 'What the hell is that!"


I hope you can get it sorted - Given the "history" behind it with the Jacky Ickx name and the price it has been known to fetch in some circles it's worth a little attention I'd say. Bear in mind that Roy has (I think) still got some NOS ones available if the repair bill for yours seems too steep.

Good luck with it - oh, and welcome to the forum by the way


----------



## DynamiteD (Apr 21, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> DynamiteD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I've been lurking for a while but only just started to post... I'm now trying to figure out how to link to a picture in my Imagestation album on an Applemac... My Friday Special O&W M6 on a racing green perforated leather band remains unshared.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

We are always interested in new watches MrC,but you stopped posting regular a while back didn't you







No one here is opposed to anything to do with watches


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> All this talk of the Sorna's Jacky Ickx Easy-Rider has encouraged me to change my watch (and post a pic so those who don't know what it is can see what we're talking about!)
> 
> I wind any manual wind watch until I feel a definite increase in resistance to any further winding i.e. until it feels as though I would be forcing the crown if I tried to turn it anymore. I've never managed to over-wind a watch or break the mainspring. I just wound my Sorna Jacky-Ickx and, for me, it was 16 winds or so.
> 
> ...


The power of chat! I'll start another Spaceliner thread in a minute Rich!

Actually Rich yours has a few different details than mine... your case is gold with black bezel - mine is the other way round (slightly less bling!) and your seconds hand doesnt have the big rectangle that completely obscures the date - you could look round yours I reckon - defo not on mine!

If I could store pics somewhere Id put some on but I guess anyone interested could look at the ones on RLT - got to "Vintage and NOS" then "ST". I did some scouting round the net to find out more about Sorna and the Ickx watches (yes I know my quest for info is getting dull, but I like to know...







) and some sites were asking very silly money for these...









Thanks for the winding tips Rich. I will bear them in mind when I wind.

DynamiteD - reckon it is worth getting it fixed - like you said its a great looking bit o kit.

Griff - The Castell reminds me of one of my Accutrons - a hidden-spaceview model with Champagne dial... very classy.

Now then... about 1 week ago ISTR saying I didnt fancy a manual wind watch... now I have 2 and I love em both...! it seems that resistance really IS futile...


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

In all the excitement







Forgot to add what I am wearing today.Aquanuatic,diamond bezel,on bracelet.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Re. Sorna and second-hand sitting over the date - Yes, what a pain that is, it irritates me quite a bit actually but I still love the watch. The Heuer version (and I think one or two other Sorna versions) of the Jacky Ickx Easy-Rider have the date at the 3 O'Clock position instead.
> 
> As to winding, I've not had a problem with mine and always wind it _fully_. I've had various problems with other NOS watches from time to time and am never very surprised if they need a little TLC once I start to use them. I'd probably feel the same if I hadn't had any exercise for 30 or so years
> 
> ...


The pic was taken with my old camera Rich. The D70 went back. It developed a fault. Then they informed me it could be 2 weeks before I get a replacement. So I'm going shopping for another next week hopefully.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> We are always interested in new watches MrC,but you stopped posting regular a while back didn't you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you are still interested.

I haven't stopped posting, just not as much. A fair bit of what's been said just isn't worth answering.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

JonW said:



> The power of chat! I'll start another Spaceliner thread in a minute Rich!
> 
> Actually Rich yours has a few different details than mine... your case is gold with black bezel - mine is the other way round (slightly less bling!) and your seconds hand doesnt have the big rectangle that completely obscures the date - you could look round yours I reckon - defo not on mine!
> 
> If I could store pics somewhere Id put some on but I guess anyone interested could look at the ones on RLT - got to "Vintage and NOS" then "ST". I did some scouting round the net to find out more about Sorna and the Ickx watches (yes I know my quest for info is getting dull, but I like to know... ) and some sites were asking very silly money for these...


I haven't seen one with the rectangular tip to the seconds hand! That does seem a little bizarre given the position of the date. As I was saying to DynamiteD offline a minute ago, I've got some spare server space so if you wanted to email a picture I can host/post it for you if you want


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Sorry Paul,thought you had done one














Not seen a post of yours for ages









But saying that I only like to read my own


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Had to go into the office today (Greenford, West London







) to meet some s/w vendors and business collegues, and in doing so, "re-discovered" one of my favorite watches --- one that I will never part with. Last night, I put one of Roy's Brown USA Oiled on it...and I think it looks great!























*Hamilton "Thor" 1959 with Cal. 770* --- this 22J cal is often regarded as one of Hamilton's finest movements; first introduced in 1955 and went through to 1969 (end of American production).










Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

This little thing for me today.


----------



## DynamiteD (Apr 21, 2005)

... Now there's a conversation stopper...


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

NICE Roy.









Have to get myself one of those,still one of the coolest watches around IMO.


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

This today though back on its bracelet. Off on hols tonight for a week so thought I'd see if I could get by with just the one watch


















Nice Panerai Roy. Saving for the titanium version but keep getting side tracked by other things. Might have to make more of an effort after seeing that shot.

Cheers, Olly


----------



## davec (Dec 25, 2004)

ollyming said:


> This today though back on its bracelet. Off on hols tonight for a week so thought I'd see if I could get by with just the one watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that is a beautiful Sea Dweller and looks so nice on the Nato.

Sigh... one of these days.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

"Get by" with the SD







Tough, but I'm sure you'll manage somehow









Enjoy your hols


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

@MrC, superb IWC a very well done. Must get my lazy arse out of gear!

Woops - for me today, no pics Smiths Chronograph

Paul D


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

work watch for work but going out tonight (family dinner the girls are just trying to choose what to wear!) so Hamilton for Dinner, dead posh me!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> This little thing for me today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fanatstic Roy







that looks the dogs bollocks IMO!!!


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Wearing black today so it's RLT-19 day.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > This little thing for me today.
> ...


Thank you John.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This arrived in the post today from Paulospaolo thanks Paul









21 jewel manual wind, not sure of the movement` but checking J. Levenberg`s book `Russian Wristwatches` it may _possibly _ be either a Raketa 2614 or Slava 2414.









Anyway not bad for Â£5, came on a black nato but seems better on the HDN


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

That watch looks very similar to one I gave away to a forum member


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)




----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I just cannot remember who had it







Buggers making profit on my good nature
















PG if you sell the Poljot Sturm,there will be trouble


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> That watch looks very similar to one I gave away to a forum member
> 
> 
> 
> ...


























Well if its the same one he got a Guinness out of it
















Nice watch I like it









Alex if your regreting getting rid of it I`ll let you have it for Â£ 40


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I could be wrong,but not often


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Mac that is in no way funny


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I've had Raketa's with that case Mac, I don't have one Ruskie right now, I used to have 100's, literally







Not sure about the HDN strap though


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> Mac that is in no way funny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry
















I wouldn`t sell it I really do like it


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I would not sell it too,I would give it away


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MarkF said:


> I've had Raketa's with that case Mac, I don't have one Ruskie right now, I used to have 100's, literally
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Re the strap my options are limited, however this seems to work IMVHO


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> I would not sell it too,I would give it away
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You liked it_ that_ much?









Actually Caroline, my lodger, likes it and she normally doesn`t comment on my watches, the last one she noticed was the RLT11


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > I've had Raketa's with that case Mac, I don't have one Ruskie right now, I used to have 100's, literally
> ...


Nope, I'm not having it







I am going to help you out, I've just been clearing out and have a lovely new black plain padded Seiko strap, do you want it?

It's 18mm, if the watch is 20mm then I have the strap that came with the Promaster, the one about 4' long


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MarkF said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > MarkF said:
> ...


It`s 18mm, but remember I`m a veggie therefore no leather









BTW how do you like the Citizen?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> It`s 18mm, but remember I`m a veggie therefore no leather
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a thought, an opportunity opens for another quick witted member perhaps?









It's a pity you were not around to back me in the food thread a few months ago









The Citizen has been worn most days thank you, I like it a lot, I like the price I paid too.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MarkF said:


> The Citizen has been worn most days thank you, I like it a lot, I like the price I paid too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you like it, I did, it was just the day/date which spoiled it for me, but if I remember correctly you prefer watches with them









I thought the price was fair and the money went on something I really like


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

I'm wearing my newly arrived Felca Seascoper111









A rather splendid 1970's divers watch.

MIKE


----------



## nineoneone (Apr 28, 2005)

rsykes2000 said:


> Beautifiul sunny day in Leeds, I've got the OM strapped on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some nice watches out there today.

I'm wearing my 2 colour sub with blue face but had it on a few days now so will probly wear an ORIS alan mcnish toyota ltd ed. tomoro.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> ...will probly wear an ORIS alan mcnish toyota ltd ed. tomoro.


That sounds cool







Would love to see a picture of it; the ones on the Oris site appear to be little more than a tease


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Haven't worn this for a while so I've had a quick change.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > rhaythorne said:
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Haven't worn this for a while so I've had a quick change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Stan that really is a stunner


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Mac, that farmer Roy knows his stuff.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> Ok. I got a new one. I have been reluctant to post it recently. It seems some people are opposed to certain levels of horology of late. However I'm posting for the benefit of those who will be interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a very cool watch Paul
















Photo`s of any watches are always a pleasure to see ( Ok except maybe Krug Brummen or what ever they are called etc )


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Thanks Mac, that farmer Roy knows his stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very true he is an
















I`ve spoken to him this afternoon, RLT17 17/30 will soon be on its way


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Ok. I got a new one. I have been reluctant to post it recently. It seems some people are opposed to certain levels of horology of late. However I'm posting for the benefit of those who will be interested.
> ...


Thanks


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> *Sorna Jacky Ickx Easy-Rider Bullhead Chronograph*


I`ve got this non Jacky Ickx Version which Roy managed to find for me, very cool IMHO
















The strap is from Roy as well, I think the pattern suits the watch


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice







I like the three red hands.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

AlexR said:


> PG if you sell the Poljot Sturm,there will be trouble
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm never selling that one Alex







or the Vostok in fact any watches given to me are staying with me.


----------

